
Announcing the launch of ZeppelinOS - wslh
https://blog.zeppelinos.org/announcing-the-launch-of-zeppelinos/
======
wslh
And this is the smart contracts audit: [https://medium.com/nomic-labs-
blog/zeppelinos-smart-contract...](https://medium.com/nomic-labs-
blog/zeppelinos-smart-contracts-audit-dc772cfae224)

